#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Αμοιβές-Φορολογικά-Άδειες - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό
*
*Excel -* "Άδεια" (πρώην "Αμοιβές")*Excel -* XLFOR*Excel -* Foros2013 - Πρόγραμμα Excel υπολογισμού φόρου εισοδήματος 2013-2012, τεκμηρίων και ΕΕΤΗΔΕ*Excel -* foros2012 - Excel για υπολογισμό του  φόρου 2012*Excel -* Χιλιοστά Ανελκυστήρα Ver 1.10*Excel -* Υπολογισμός Πιθανότητας Αποπεράτωσης Έργου*Excel -* Κρίσιμη Διαδρομή Δικτυωτής Ανάλυσης*Excel -* Αναλυτικός προϋπολογισμός*Excel -* Έλεγχος ισχύος οικοδομικής άδειας*Excel -* Αποσβέσεις Παγίων*Windows -* Money Manager EX
* 
2. Νομοθεσία * 

ΠΔ.696/74 (ΦΕΚ.301/Α΄) – Αμοιβές ΜηχανικώνΦΕΚ 56/2012 - Καθορισμός τιμών μονάδος επιφανείας οικοδομικών έργωνΔικαιολογητικά απαλλαγής προκατάθεσης αμοιβής μηχανικώνΕγκύκλιος για την απαλλαγή από το ΦΕΜΠ.Δ.696/74 - Ελάχιστες Αμοιβές ΜηχανικώνΕγκύκλιος 8/1990ΚΗ' & εσφορές υπέρ δήμουΝόμοι περί αμοιβών ΜηχανικώνΕγκύκλιος 2/95 περι ΕΚΚΟΑπαιτούμενες μελέτες Η/Μ για οικοδομικές άδειεςΦορολογία ΜηχανικώνΤρόπος έκδοσης οικοδομικών αδειώνΥΑ-9875/24.02.2012 - Αμοιβές Ελεγκτών ΔόμησηςΝ.4093/12.11.2012 ΦΕΚ 222/Α - Μνημόνιο III - Κατάργηση των εισφορών υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2% και 2‰ΦΕΚ.3106/Β'/2013 - Έκδοση άδειας λειτουργίας καταστημάτων υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος (ΚΥΕ)
* 
3. Έντυπα* 

*Excel* - Νέα έντυπα άδειας δόμησης σε μορφή excel_v7*Excel* - Νέα έντυπα άδειας δόμησης σε μορφή excel*Excel -* ΠΕΚ Ver 1.00 - Πιστοποιητικό Ελέγχου Κατασκευής*Excel -* "ΤΣΜΕΔΕ" Ver 1.13*Excel -* Έντυπο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*Excel -* "ΦΕΜ" Ver 1.00*Excel* - Τριμηνιαία κατάσταση συμφωνητικών για την εφορία*Excel* - Κατάσταση Έγγραφων Συμφωνιών για την εφορία (ετήσια δήλωση)*Excel* - Ετήσια κατάσταση συμφωνητικών σε excel *Word* - Ιδιωτικό Συμφωνητικό - Γενικό (πρότυπα του ΤΕΕ)*Word* - Αίτηση - Έγγραφη Ενημέρωση σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 4 §3 του ΝΟΚΑίτηση - Υπεύθυνη ΔήλωσηΑίτηση-Εξουσιοδότηση-Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση Ν.1599/86Υπεύθυνη δήλωσηΑίτηση κωδικού πληρωμής από ΤΕΕ που δεν περιλαμβάνονται  στο σύστημαΑίτηση προς δασαρχείοΑίτηση προς ΔΕΗ για υποσταθμόΔήλωση ανάληψης επίβλεψης εργασιών επισκευήςΑπαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειαςΈλεγχος πληρότηταςΑπαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για γνωμοδότηση από ΝΕΧΩΠ ΚυκλάδωνΕξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση - άδεια ίδρυσης &  λειτουργίας πτηνοκτηνοτροφικών μονάδωνΠίνακες ημερομισθίων ΙΚΑ για ιδιωτικά έργαΠίνακες αξιολόγησης με το σύστημα των κλειδιώνΙδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταβίβασης άδειας ίδρυσης και λειτουργίας καταστήματος υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντοςΈντυπα για Άδειες Δόμησης

* 4.* *Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα* 

*Excel -* Φορολογικές Υποχρεώσεις Μηχανικών - ForoYpo Ver 1.00*Excel -* ΕΟΤ Μόρια επιπλ. διαμ.-ενοικ. δωμ. ΠΔ337 ΥπόδειγμαΔιαδικασία απλής ενημέρωσης για αλλαγή χρήσηςΕλάχιστη αποζημίωση μηχανικού                  (ΤΕΕ/ΤΚ&ΔΘ)Ελάχιστες προτεινόμενες αμοιβές (ΤΕΕ/ΤΑΚ)ΦΕΜΝέο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του συστήματος αμοιβών ΤΕΕΣυνήθεις ερωτήσεις για τους Ελεγκτές ΔόμησηςΟ 4030/2011 -διάγραμμα-Νέος τρόπος αδειών δόμησηςΝέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών δόμησης-παρουσίαση σε PowerPoint

* 5.* *Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια
*
Σεμινάριο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για τον Ν.4030/11Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών - 2016Φορολογία Μηχανικών Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών 2014 - ΚολυδάςΦορολογία Μηχανικών Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών 2013 - ΚολυδάςΦορολογικός οδηγός - Υποχρεώσεις από τις διατάξεις του Κώδικα Βιβλίων και ΣτοιχείωνCivil2009 -  Σημειώσεις από το e- Σεμινάριο Πόλη για WindowsΣεμινάριο: e-ΠολεοδομίαΦορολογία Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών 2012 - Κολυδάς (παλιό)Φορολογία ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών - Μπόσκου (παλιό)
*
Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

